# Red Devil Scraper



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Putty Knives*

found this at an estate sale today...........post what ever cool ones you have


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

looks more like a puddy knife


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> looks more like a puddy knife


 

''appears'' to be a puddy knife but its labeled a scrapper :blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That thing has probably got a lot of lead traces all over it, send it to me so I can contain it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Didn't Elaine Benes wield a devilish Puddy knife ?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Red Devil is another name I remember seeing all over my house as a kid.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Red Devil lye is a product I remember as a kid.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> ''appears'' to be a puddy knife but its labeled a scrapper :blink:


The metal reinforcement coming down the sides of the blade stiffens it - so it's a scraper.

You guys find these "old" tools....and I remember buying some of them new. Have quite a collection of "old" stuff.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh look, i got a stiffy too...


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I've always heard red devil spraypaint was the shiz nit back in the day for a graffiti artist.. :whistling2:


----------

